# Second Fear stage?



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I was curious if Quincy could be going through a second fear stage?

He is a soft dog but lately little things that never bothered him now do
The biggest is the little gator we use around the farm. We haven't used it much this winter but he had ridden in it fine when younger. Now it is very scary to him.

My husband asked if he was going to be a wimp? I do not think so?

My question is should I go easy on him during this phase or up the socialization?


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Definatley up the socialization! If you be easy on him now, and be soft to him, it will only encourage his fearful behavior. Try reintroducing him to the gator, by just walking around it, asking him to do simple OB commands and give him lots of high value treats. Slowly move closer to the gator (as comfortable as he will be) dont push it, just go very slow. Gradually get closer to it, maybe even try leaving some pieces of high value treats on or near the gator so when he is outside around it he will see that it connects with yummy treats, making it a good thing.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd walk him past the gator quickly a few times and not let him avoid. Ignore him when he shows stress. Then, when you can walk him by without any avoidance pick him up and put him on it. Keep a total calm matter of fact demeanor. Message to pup, nothing to fear here.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

That is the ying and yang of it. How much to just push through. I figure he will have to get over it because when the ground drys the gator and golf cart go nonstop. I got the golf cart out and he watched me give the other dogs rides around the arena. The next time I looked over he had left the arena for his bed in the office. LOL. I guess next time I will think to teather him.

The only other thing that bothers him is the salimandor. (forced heat). He has hated that since day one. I wonder if he is sound sensitive from coming home on the plane?

My 5 pound brussel will get so close to the salimander that I worry she will singe her hair.

I feel better about it though as it seems to be issolated to these objects. I spent the weekend concocking all sorts of weird things and nothing phased him.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03That is the ying and yang of it. How much to just push through.


Unless he completely shuts down and pees or something I push through no matter what. Same with the heater.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is an ideal clicker situation. So instead of you 'forcing' the pup nearer, the clicker make it up to the puppy to decide (so he has the power) and since he's going to want the click and want the reward (be it play or food) he'll figure it out and work it out on his own. And in a good POSITIVE way. 

You don't want to avoid situations your dog decides are scary, but you also don't want to push over the line to possibly cause a real problem down the line. Balancing this if difficult. Specially because in a fear stage they not only seem to newly react to things, but also remember (long term) in a bad way. So if you can make it a WONDERFUL thing that the pup feels they have control over.................. you'll have a wonderful outcome.

And keep up with your general socialization outside the home environment. Vital to have the car rides, meet/greets, new sites, smells, situations during all these learning and growing stages. Ideal if you are in dog classes at this time.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Clicker actually doesn't work because he is no longer interested in treats when he sees the gator or hears the salimandor. I know I could pull back to the distance he will eat and work slowly but this doesn't feel right. Almost like I too am worried.

I am pushing him a little more each time but not staying in the area for long. Hope this works.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Have you tried better treats? Something a little more high value?

What kind of toy drive does your pup have? Will he tug with you or play fetch? Might be a good way to interact w/him w/the distractions.. GEt him more focused on the toy and playing..


----------

